# Bild in ebenen wieder teilen.



## Paranoid (8. August 2002)

Ich habe ein Bild gemalt mit verschiedenen ebenen. Wenn ich das Bild mit PS 7 öffne ist es nur der Hintergrund ohne die ebenen. Wie kann ich das bild wieder in die ebenen unterteilen damit ich das bild auch später wieder bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. August 2002)

gar nicht.
ausser du hast die psd datei noch, wo nichts reduziert wurde


----------

